# buffedCast Episode 192: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## xashija (10. Mai 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 192. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## PureLoci (10. Mai 2010)

Freut Ihr euch eigentlich auf die neuen PvP-Inhalte in Cataclysm? (Stichwort: gewertete BG's) Und werden PvE-Spieler von euch dann mehr PvP spielen? Ich glaube, dass dies durchaus für die Masse interessanter wird, da es nun nicht so auf die Klasse ankommt, sondern mehr auf Teamplay und man sich so mehr Chancen im PvP erhofft. (Bring the player not the class 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DarknessShadow (10. Mai 2010)

macht ihr zu naxx / ulduar / pdk / icc eig auch so eine video reihe wie zu kara ? also 5man icc ?


----------



## Erbor (10. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich hab eine Frage zum Thema WoW, und zwar würde ich gerne wissen was ihr garantiert nicht machen werdet wenn die Cataclysm Beta startet, weil ihr euch bestimmte Sachen nicht vorweg nehmen wollt oder warum auch immer. 

und btw, Gnome sind die coolsten ;P


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe auch mal ne Frage, und zwar:
Es ist nun schon was her das ihr euch über Lags echaufiert habt. Was sagt ihr zum derzeitigem Stand der Lags? Und wie sieht es bei euch mit Horde/Allianz UNterschied aus?

Viele Grüße
Menschkrieger1995


----------



## Priscja (10. Mai 2010)

Wäre eine Buffedshow mit(!) BH nicht sehr viel erträglicher für die Zuschauer ? (Ich meine NICHT Simon).


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (10. Mai 2010)

WoW-Fragen

High,

seid ihr auch der Meinung das 60er Raids in einem Classic Mode beibehalten werden sollten und Ony ebenso wieder zurückkehren sollte als 60er Boss (via Classic Mode)...ich spiele zur Zeit in ner Classic Gilde auf Taerar "The Last Journey" (von WoWSzene organisiert) und wenn mit Cataclysm die ganzen Raids wie BWL wegfallen is des ja schon bissle schade drum, haben über 210 60er in der Gilde und noch gut 150-200 Leute die darauf zu steuern...(Bitte Werbung machen je mehr Leute desto epischeres Classic Feeling -Zulassung am Level 20-, rennen mittlerweile schon viele 60er auf unserm Server wieder rum ist einfach klasse und es wird wahrscheinlich die allerletzte Chance sein, einen letzten Hauch Oldschool zu erleben vor 4.0)

Link zur Gilde: http://eu.wowarmory....he+Last+Journey

Andere Frage: EP stopp schön und gut, aber seitdem können die die auf 19, 29, 39, 49 & 60 evtl 70 PvP machen wollen mit Twinks einfach aufgrund der Seperatierung keine BGs mehr öffnen und wenn dann ab und an nach einer Stunde Wartezeit (Ausnahmefall Freitag 19-22Uhr) ne Runde Warsong...irgendwie ging das find ich in die Hose. Es ist einfach nicht dasselbe wie auf High End Status und wer sagt das die Trennung von PowerTwinks und Leveltwinks nötig war der sollte mal überlegen ob er nicht auch ne Beschwerde einlegen will um die 80er mit 2k Rating in seperate BGs zu packen...ist genau dasselbe :X 
Es ging im Endeffekt nicht um das Jagen von lowie Twinks oder dass man mit dem Main nichts in der Hose hat, sondern um das Feeling das da viele aufeinander trafen die gleichequipt waren bzw. dort 1on1s ausgetragen wurden die auf 10min rauslaufen und das ganze dann ohne vorher monatelang Arena zu machen um auf diesen Stand zu kommen.
Blizz erfüllt immer der Fraktion die Wünsche welche am lautesten flamet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was meint ihr?



greetz Battle

PS[poiler]: Ony will be back as Undead!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo die wohl wieder auftaucht in Cataclysm...dachte die Sache mit den Untoten ist geklärt naja und der Kopf den hat doch die Horde : / Was meint ihr? ^^
(Quelle: mmo-champion.com)


----------



## xKraftyx (10. Mai 2010)

Da mit Cataclysm die ganze Welt verändert wird habe ich eine Frage. Empfehlt ihr einige Gebiete bzw. Quests die man sich vor dem Addon noch anschauen bzw. machen soll?? und @ Anette: Amanikriegsbär 4ever!!^^


----------



## Nedoras (10. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht hab ich diese mal ja mehr glück als bei den letzten drei casts also copy von den letzten malen(das nicht mitlesen is nur ne beschwerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) :Was macht ihr wenn die Cataclysm beta startet ausser im kreis rennen und mit den armen wedeln?

Ne Frage die Anette und Susanne eh immer mit einer sache beantworten was ist NICHT euer lieblingsreittier ?
Hab euch alle lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS : Schönen Sonntag


----------



## NicZock (10. Mai 2010)

Findet ihr es schlimm wieder den Char zu leveln? oder freut ihr euch sogar?
Weil wie ich mitbekommen habe wird von lvl 80 auf 85 die schwersten 5level in World of Warcraft^^

Hoffe auf eine gute antwort.
Anette und Susanne hab euch lieb.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

1. Glaubt ihr, dass Nefarian mit Cataclysm verderbter aussieht als früher, ähnlich wie Deathwing.

2. Welche ist eure lieblings Pizza?


----------



## sc00p (10. Mai 2010)

Meine Frage:
Langsam wirds wieder Zeit über das übernächste Addon zu spekulieren ^_^. Was denkt ihr was nach Deathwing noch kommt? Und wie weit glaubt ihr, wird man in WoW noch leveln können? Also welches Levelcap wird es im allerletzten Addon zu WoW geben?


----------



## Enrico300 (10. Mai 2010)

Hi, meine Frage bezieht sich auf Age of Conan.
Wird es mit dem neuen Addon wieder Timegards in öffentlichen Geschäften oder Game-Shops zu kaufen geben und ich meine hier nicht Online.


----------



## BlackSun84 (10. Mai 2010)

Da ich aktuell mit meinem Twink lieber reite als fliege, weil dann die Atmosphäre irgendwie besser rüberkommt, wäre meine Frage: Werdet ihr in Cata lieber schnell zu den Quests fliegen oder auch am Boden bleiben, um einfach das Flair besser zu genießen - samt zwischen Gegnern durchhuschen?


----------



## Paradiso (10. Mai 2010)

Moin,

World of Warcraft:
- Ihr verfolgt denke ich mal selbst MMOCHAMPION und seht da die "illegalen" Videos Screens etc.... Wie ist euer Eindruck der bisherigen
 Veränderungen? Vorallem wie findet Ihr das neue SW und OG?

Aion:
- Die deutschen Patchnotes zu 2.0 sind seid mehr als einer Woche raus und Ihr habt 1.Die NEws erst nach 6 Tagen gebracht und 2.Noch nichts darüber
geschrieben etc.! Ich finde man sollte bei einem so riesiegen Patch schon mal irgendwas erwähnen. Schließlich gibts es auch schon sehr viel
Videomaterial etc. von den koranischen Testservern. Werdet Ihr da bald mal bitte etwas drüber berichten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schwertfisch07 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebes Cast-Team,

endlich kommt die neue Folge, ein dickes Lob zuerst an euch alle, möget ihr NIE damit aufhören!!!

Ich versuche es mal erneut mit meiner Frage, die mir wichtig ist: kann man irgendwo (wenn ja, wie?) einstellen, daß man mit bestimmten Spielern nicht vom Dungeonbrowser zusammen in 1 Gruppe gewürfelt wird? Oder reicht es, wenn diese Spieler auf der "Ignorieren-Liste" auftauchen, aber es könnte ja sein daß sie von anderen Servern kommen?

Freue mich schon wieder auf den nächsten Cast, cu....


----------



## Brokulus (10. Mai 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Autobahn Look ?


----------



## TheEldar (10. Mai 2010)

Leider gibt es wieder viel merh Werbung auf der Seite. wo ist der unterhscied noch für die leute die für Buffed bezhalne? nur der 5 Man TS Server? Da der Download für die Show nun uach weg gefallen ist lohnt es sich doch nicht mehr für Buffed zu bezahlen.


----------



## Chaosgamer117 (10. Mai 2010)

Tach liebes Buffed-Team.

Mich würde interessieren welcher BG in WoW euer jeweiliger Favorit ist und warum.
Aja, und welche Rasse der Horde findet ihr am ''unschönsten''?

greetings Chaosgamer117


----------



## hausy (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo hab mal 2 fragen und zwar...

1: Wieviele Erfolgspunkte habt ihr?

2: Was ist besser Döner und Gyros pita ?


----------



## Lasterbalk (11. Mai 2010)

Ne Frage an die WoWler. 

Seit ihr auch immer so generft wenn leute mit gladi equip in Random Heros oder Raids kommen oder seht ihr das eher gelassen?


----------



## RazZerrR (11. Mai 2010)

Was werdet ihr als erstes machen, wenn ihr einen Beta Zugang bekommt? - Werdet ihr die neues Rassen ausprobieren, oder eure Maincharaktere in die neuen Gebiete bringen?

Gruss RazZerrR ( Tim )


----------



## Tefunas (11. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,
die alten Battleground wirken langsam etwas eingestaubt, da Cataclysm immer näher rückt, könnte es sein das die alten Schlachfelder auch von der Katastrophe betroffen sein werden? Beispielsweise könnte die Kriegshymnenschlucht nicht nur graphisch sondern auch in ihrer Spielweise den aktuellen Anforderungen der WoW Spieler angepasst werden (z.B. könnte ein Riss in der Mitte des Schlachtfeldes oder ein komplett zerstörter Boden Abwechslung bringen) . Was meint ihr, welche Schlachtfelder könnten sich verändern, denn es wäre ja nicht besonders Sinnvoll wenn die BG's von der Katastrophe unbetroffen wären.

lg Tefunas von Forscherliga


----------



## Kevin Forster (11. Mai 2010)

Huhu liebes Buffed-Team,


Welche WoW Songs findet ihr am besten ?

Meine 2 Lieblings songs sind :
Nie ein skiller:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAYN2PHRmcc
und Schwule Allys fresst meine Axt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUMOysM36yg


   MFG


----------



## Dart (11. Mai 2010)

Was empfehlt ihr Leuten noch in WoW zu tun, was mit der Erweiterung eventuell wegfällt, wenn sie vom Aktuellen Content gelangweilt sind ?


----------



## d2wap (11. Mai 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr je nachgerechnet hab - auch wenns nur grob war - was ihr für ein MMO ausgegeben habt ...
Damit meine ich Anschaffungspreis, Addons - und vorallem: Die Monatsgebühr..
Und manche von euch *räusper* haben ja sogar 2 WoW Abos.... und abos von anderen MMOs....

Da kommen verlockende Summen raus, spielte man zum Beispiel 5 Jahre lang WoW ... 
Hättet ihr im Nachhinein mit dem Geld was anderes anfangen wollen?

-------

Und dann noch eine weitere Frage:
Was haltet ihr von Blizzards Politik bezüglich der Kommunikation und Publikation von Bildmaterialien aus dem Alpha-Client von Cataclysm im Bezug auf die non-commercial Sites bzw. der Tatsache, dass nun die User auf die Nicht-Blizzard-Fansite-Supporting-Websites gehen anstatt auf die offiziellen Fansites (wie es eigtl sein sollte(!)) und so Portale wie z.B. Buffed User verlieren?

------

Ein eFrage an die Age of Conan Spieler:
Mit dem Addon Reis... ähm... Rise of the Godslyaer ist es ja möglich einen Wolf oder einen Tiger zu zähmen. Man kann j anur eines der Pets zählen - und dann auch nur entweder zum Reittier oder zum Kampf-Begleiter machen.
Wie entscheidet ihr euch?
Tiger / Wolf? 
Kampfbegleiter / Reittier?


----------



## apfelmusmann (11. Mai 2010)

hiho 
wie findet ihr das eigentlich das man in den hauptstädten nicht fliegen darf? ist das wirklich so gut durchdacht ?


----------



## Farlum (11. Mai 2010)

*ELTERN in WOW ?!*

Frage: Welche Meinung vertrettet ihr zum Thema Eltern spielen WoW bzw MMOs

1. Sie sollten sich lieber mit ihren Kinder beschäfftigen !
2. Warum nicht auch Kinder spielen dann dürfen die Eltern auch 
3. (Klein Kinder) Eltern können doch spielen solange sie nicht ihre Pflichten vernachlässigen und sich hauptsächlich ums kind kümmer und dann erst um ihren GearScore!

Und eine weitere darauf bezgene Frage:

Denkt ihr das das Aktuelle WoW grade durch seine Casual freundlichkeit eher auch leute anlockt die nicht 24Std spielen können und Farmen müssen wie zum Beispiel Elternteile etc. ?

Ich denke das ist eine schöne Diskussionsgrundlage jedoch glaube ich zu Wissen das keiner der aktuellen Buffedcast Moderatoren Kinder hat. Wenn doch entschuldigung für diese annahme das es nciht so ist.

Ich finde eure Seite nach wie vor Toll und danke für das Umfangreiche Angebot was ihr uns gebt.
@allFlaimer die Buffed nicht mögen und auf eine größere Plattform warten... lernt Englisch und geht auf MMOChampions wers nicht kann sollte sein Englischlehrer Flaimen oder warten bis sich Buffed die mühe macht die sachen für euch zu übersetzten !!!


----------



## Telkir (11. Mai 2010)

1. Freut Ihr Euch auch schon so sehr auf die Fortführung der HdRO-Geschichte wie ich? 
2. Findet Ihr den extremen Anstieg der Duo-Scharmützel gegenüber der Einzelspieler-Scharmützel gerechtfertigt? Die Diskussionen dazu reißen in den US-Foren nicht ab und die beiden Lager a) Herausforderungsliebhaber und b) Muss-fair-sein-Spielern verhärten sich zusehends. *winkt*

p.s. Macht mal wieder mehr mit dem kleinen lustigen Dicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apache2005 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich wollte euch mal Fragen ob Ihr was wisst wie es mit den Charakterplätze aussieht, ob die Anzahl zu erstellender Charaktere pro Server auf 10 bleibt oder ob es erhöht wird?

Mein Problem ist nämlich das ich 10 Charaktere bereits habe, die alle wichtige Berufe oder Funktionen haben und ich davon nur sehr ungern einen Löschen möchte um einen Worg zu erstellen.



ich grüsse das Team, macht weiter so

Apache


----------



## HolySchamie (11. Mai 2010)

Frage habe ich auch:

1: Wenn Cataclysm erscheint wird es sofort moglich sein zu den Worgen zu wechseln? Was wird dann wohl mit denn Erfolg "First 80 Worgen" werden?

2: Ohne zu viel zu veraten, was denkt ihr über die Mounts für jede Klasse die mit Cataclysm kommen?

3: Wird es wieder ein Video Stream zur Cataclysm Beta geben so wie bei WOTLK von Isnogud?


----------



## Extremniki (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo buffed-Team,

erst einmal ein dickes Lob zu Eurem Podcast, den hör ich jede Woche auf der Autobahn.

Ich stelle mir immer wieder die Frage, ob in irgendeiner Form die alten Gebiete erhalten bleiben, also vielleicht ein spezieller Classic-Server etc. Es wäre aus meiner Sicht schon schade, wenn dies für immer geändert werden sollte. Einiges soll ja über Phasing geregelt sein, aber sicher nicht alles. Werde ich also keine Möglichkeit mehr haben, mich ins Gasthaus von Auberdine zu setzen und bei einem Glas Pinot Noir die Ankunft der Schiffe zu beobachten?

Liebe Grüße
Extremniki


----------



## BlackSun84 (11. Mai 2010)

Extremniki schrieb:


> Hallo buffed-Team,
> 
> erst einmal ein dickes Lob zu Eurem Podcast, den hör ich jede Woche auf der Autobahn.
> 
> ...



Das geht nicht mehr. Mit Patch 4.0, den sich auch Besitzer nur von Classic laden müssen, ist die alte Welt weg und Auberdine eine halb abgesoffene Ruine. Das wurde schon öfters gesagt, wie auch der Punkt, dass man erst nach einigen Wochen oder Monaten seinen Charakter in einen Worgen oder Goblin umwandeln kann. Und eine neutrale Hauptstadt gibt es auch nicht, bevor danach jemand fragt.


----------



## skyllo (11. Mai 2010)

Was haltet ihr von Sandboxen bzw Sandkästen??


----------



## Shahaa (11. Mai 2010)

hey Buffys!
Ich frage mich, ob ihr in WoW eine 'Hassklasse' bzw. besonders unbeliebte Klasse habt? Falls ja, wieso?

MFG Shahaa


----------



## Yalda (11. Mai 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr in Zukunft mal ein kleines Spezial über Pc bzw Internetsicherheit macht und die besten Programme vorstellt, mit denen man seinen Rechner Viren- und Keyloggerfrei hält ohne dabei Performance beim Spielen einzubüßen?


----------



## dashofi (11. Mai 2010)

*WARHAMMER !! *

Was hat sich alles in War geändert ? Spielt noch jemand bei euch Warhammer online ? 
Was haltet ihr von den Gerüchten, das *war* bald untergeht ? 

lg Dashofi


----------



## yoba (12. Mai 2010)

WoW

Hat jemand (weltweit) schon das Ony Mount? Hab jedenfalls von keinem Ony-Mount auf einem deutschen Server gehört.

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich ein, aus dem Ausland erworbene, Cata - Expansion auch auf meine deutsche Software installieren und im anschluss danach auch spielen kann?

Mfg

yoba


----------



## Thulnuz (13. Mai 2010)

World of Warcraft

1. auf welche Erfolge seid besonders stolz und welche wollt ihr noch unbedingt erreichen.
und welcher euer erster erfolg war ( den ihr bewusst erarbeitet habt)?

2. Für was sollten Erfolgspunkte eurer Meinung nach gut sein ? ( Ich würde es gutheißen wenn man sich "Zusatzt - EP" für seine Twinks kaufen könnte, das würde das langweilige und zehrende hochleveln von Twinks ENDLICH verkürzen)


----------



## Leolost (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Was haltet ihr von der einführung von Planeten in dem neuen EVE Addon "Tyrannis" das diese Woche erscheint?
Die einführung Planeten sowie dazugehörigen "Player owned Structures" , sollen ja auch ein erster Schritt richtung Ego shooter "Dust 514" sein.
Ihr spinnt doch sonst so gerne wilde Theorien.


Warum Berichtet ihr eigentlich so selten von Eve? 
Ich bin durch euch erst auf das Spiel gekommen.


----------



## Subotai2 (25. Mai 2010)

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, was mit den Flugpunkten in der "alten" Welt mit Cataclysm passiert?
Wenn die ganze Welt neu gestaltet wird und einige Dörfer wie Auberdine komplett wegfallen bzw zerstört werden müsste man doch auch die Flugpunkte komplett resetten oder plant Blizzard da was anderes?


----------

